# ...



## Moontwitter (Dec 19, 2014)

.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Check with Uber, but I use a GL-450. But since you are in Canada maybe someone from the Ontario province can give you a more precise answer.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

A Bentley would be better.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I use a tesla S


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm sure you could, but why in jesus name would you want to tear up a perfectly good new Mercedes at UberX rates?

You could use the SUV, so long as your name specifically appears on the insurance.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Believe me, my back seats are... or where... a nice off-white/grey color, now I see the dirt on them from customers dirty pants. Drunk people fall down, they fall down in bars and clubs with very dirty floors, floors that are dirty from spilled drinks and dirt tracked in from outside, from the piss on the floor of the bathrooms. The drunk patron falls down on their arse into this mess and then gets up, calls Uber for a ride home, he/she sits in your car... on your seats with their arse. So out comes the leather cleaner and steamer, they look brand new in 45s mins of time. If you can handle that then you're good to go.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Not ripping on you Chris, at least your at XL price with me on this fine Uber journey.
Although I would question you if you accept some X pings.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

I do take some X rides.... if its slow. Usually they're one or two riders deals, it's somewhat acceptable. Lol...


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

The last 2 X rides I accepted out of desperation were a South Beach to FLL, and South Beach to freakin Sawgrass Mills.
Great long rides, but coupled with no return trip, it sucked.
Been XL only ever since!


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

I did a MIA run from North Miami but when I completed it I was pinged for Hialeah at 19 mins away, I said to myself, "now freakin way am I going to Hialeah even if it's a XL ride". I let it expire and it came back three more times... each time with a longer response time. I finally just went offline to stop it. Some areas I will not take rides, don't want to be in a situation ...


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Moontwitter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a 2014 4 doorsMercedes-Benz CLA 250, is possible to register as a uberX driver using this car?
> 
> ...


Same here. Black with black MB-Tex with no options. I drove the dealer crazy with no options. 
Since nobody buys an MB with only the basic options which are pretty extensive anyway, they had to have it trucked in from another state. 
When it got here it had the panorama roof and I said I didn't want it so I was pressured. I got up and walked out the door and the sales mangler (sic) ran out after me (You know... the guy with the suede shoes and the shirt pocket full of gold Cross pens) and said ok.. we'll take it off. 
Something tells me that Uber would only let you (or me) take X rides due to the size, although the car does have a really great look.


----------



## Bob Darrow (Jan 9, 2015)

Drive what you have  I was lucky to have an 8 year old, but still clean, E class (avatar.). It's a war wagon but it's paid for.  The black interior doesn't show dirt and anything smudged or spilled wipes off with a damp cloth. I heard that Uber allows certain makes more latitude in age - such as the luxury makes so I may be able to keep driving this one for a few more years. I shudder to think of the economics of trying to drive to meet car payments.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

2005 or younger, no latitude. I only know because I read the qualifications for Select.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Moontwitter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a 2014 4 doorsMercedes-Benz CLA 250, is possible to register as a uberX driver using this car?
> 
> ...


Are you brain dead.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

This is what I use for uberx, a 2013 Hyundai Sonata 2.4 l, and with these rates it is still too fancy, it has cloth seats that I got some fake leather covers for it, which match the rest of the interior, you would never know it is pleather, they do wonders, and those cheap pax never know the difference, and the one's that do, always tell me not a bad idea, since they would do the same. If you buy a car or use a car with real leather seats for uberx you are insane.


----------



## DenverKen (Jan 9, 2015)

If you drive 90 hours/week you'll make enough for 10% of the car payment...so SURE...GO FOR IT!!

I think someone's having some fun with us. At least I HOPE SO.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Germany just called. They want their car back. They have a no prostitution policy.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Nothing for nothing but a CLA is small.... I'm not sure if it qualifies for Select? but I could be mistaken. Let me tell you, the leather in Mercedes seats is top quality, I clean my seats as such, steam to warm the leather and then a special leather cleaner, dry and let cool, then condition. It's effing ******ed to do this but the damm vehicle was 93K, people actually can't believe I use it for Uber but it's actually a work truck for me. I tow my two trailers and a 21 ft boat with it. I drop all the seats and load it with tile, lumber, furniture, etc. I drive it from Florida to NYC about 6 times a year. I really beat the heck out of my vehicles hence why I only buy Mercedes. I tried Audi, Honda, Range Rovers, Jags, Nissan, Chevy, Ford, GMC, VWs, BMW and my Cadillac ESV Escalade.... loved that truck... Nothing held up to my use (abuse) like a Mercedes. Heck, my ML-350 slid down a mountain in upstate NY and hit a tree but I still was able to drive it out of the woods. 
They are tough vehicles but I'm not sure of your situation with money, using it for select or X might be OK for you on the wear and tear side since it's under warranty. I wouldn't get the car on the premise of using it just for Uber though... that's a little ... uh.. stupid.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

A 2014 Mercedes is perfect. PERFECT. Uber on hustla.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

why on earth would they not allow you to drive a 2014 mercedes to Uber in?


----------

